# Australia GSM _ RPL Assessment



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi ALL,


I am a NewBie to this forum and first to any forums 

Background for starting this thread for discussion :

-> I am an Arts graduate (BA)
-> I have not done any PG.
-> I have 10+ yrs of work experience with IT industry, out of which have been working as Business Analyst from for 8+ yrs  now..
-> I am 30+ yrs now ( not an interesting thing to admit on any forums :tongue1


:focus:

Here is what I wanted to discuss on this forum and get some help from any senior expats and members going thru same process :ballchain:

Sept 2011 : I sent all the docs to ACS for skill assessment for ICT BA (code 261111), except refrence letter from my current employer... as its difficult to explain this to ur mgr and expect them to help u , but thought current payslips and offer letter from current company will help ... 

Dec 11 : accessed as unsuitable as only previous experience was considered which is 4+ yrs and current exp was not taken into consideration due to lack of referrence letter... 

Dec 11 : I managed to get current employer ref letter after lot of :juggle: and :hail: my current mngr... sent docs for review again (before 60 days of period)

Jan 12 : ACS Case officer (C\O) has adivsed me to go for RPL (recognition of prior learning as my academic is not computer related).

Feb 12 :Sent for 2-4 RPL, as advised by my C\O, along with the differential amount... now waiting and ray: for positive results..

Please let me know if I have company :fish2: in the same boat, need all the help :help:... 

Thanks !
:yo:


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

In your case, you have to go thro' RPL since your education is not related to IT.
To prove that you have learnt IT skills duing your work and training you have prepare RPL and 2 projects. To demonstrate that you worked in IT industry and gained ICT skills try to provide as much possible documents related to work experience, IT training, certifications, Roles and Responsibilites,........
I hope this will help you


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

jagadeesha said:


> In your case, you have to go thro' RPL since your education is not related to IT.
> To prove that you have learnt IT skills duing your work and training you have prepare RPL and 2 projects. To demonstrate that you worked in IT industry and gained ICT skills try to provide as much possible documents related to work experience, IT training, certifications, Roles and Responsibilites,........
> I hope this will help you


I just recently got ICT BA certified by ACS and can send you all my documentation including my RPL if you want I don't have IT certification either


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, for RPL format search for the same in the forum, you will get plenty of info


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Alan H said:


> I just recently got ICT BA certified by ACS and can send you all my documentation including my RPL if you want I don't have IT certification either


Thanks to all for your quick response 

Hi Alan,

Congratulations on your successful skill assessment :clap2:


It would really be helpful, if you can share the docs with me... appreciate it !!!

:yo:


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks to all for your quick response
> 
> Hi Alan,
> 
> ...


Just private message me and I will send it over


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Alan H said:


> Just private message me and I will send it over


Hi Alan,

I have private msged you, please share the docs.. thanks a lot ton in advance !!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> I have private msged you, please share the docs.. thanks a lot ton in advance !!



Hi Alan,

hope your doing good, please share RPL docs....

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Alan H said:


> I just recently got ICT BA certified by ACS and can send you all my documentation including my RPL if you want I don't have IT certification either



Hi Alan,

I am also applying for RPL. Could you please send me your documentation so that I will have an idea on the documentation. 

Thanks in advance for all your help!!!


-Prash


----------



## Karikalan (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Alan & Rekha, i'm Karikalan from Chennai-India. I did my engg in Production technology. Have 6.5 yrs of exp in IT industry. I was on work permit from 2007-2009 in AUS-Sydney. Since i'm from a non ICT background. I couldn't apply for my PR that time. Now that I believe I gained the experiance according to RPL category. If any of you can help me with the RPL docs, it will be of great help and appriciated.

thanks,
Karikalan


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Karikalan said:


> Hi Alan & Rekha, i'm Karikalan from Chennai-India. I did my engg in Production technology. Have 6.5 yrs of exp in IT industry. I was on work permit from 2007-2009 in AUS-Sydney. Since i'm from a non ICT background. I couldn't apply for my PR that time. Now that I believe I gained the experiance according to RPL category. If any of you can help me with the RPL docs, it will be of great help and appriciated.
> 
> thanks,
> Karikalan


Hi Karikalan,

Glad to help you 

You would have to take RPL route and not ACS assessment directly, as your work and education do not match.

However, you have required 6 + yrs of relevant work exp (Group B PASA), Australian work exp will fetch you more points... start with your RPL assessment and be quick about it... 

Here is what you have to do :

Collect reference letters from all the companies you have worked with, it should be on the Letter head of the company with attestation.. if your not able to get it do self declaration (but try to get payslips and any other docs which will support your claim) and any reference from your manangers or peers.

here is the checklist link for other documents required :

http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/Skills Assessment Applicant Checklist.pdf

I have submitted my docs for RPL assessment and awaiting the results.

Let me know if you need any further help ..

All the Best !!
Rekha


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Could you please share your RPL document with me. Of course you can remove all your personal data in that.. Plz share the doc na... One more thing do we need to submit one Reference Letter for each company worked or Reference Letter for each and every project worked on? I hope we need to pay fees for both Skills & Recognition Letter which is A$450 right... My is exactly same as yours..

Thanks in advance for all your help!!!

-Prash


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Could you please share your RPL document with me. Of course you can remove all your personal data in that.. Plz share the doc na... One more thing do we need to submit one Reference Letter for each company worked or Reference Letter for each and every project worked on? I hope we need to pay fees for both Skills & Recognition Letter which is A$450 right... My is exactly same as yours..
> 
> ...


Prash,

I can share the docs with you no problem, please private msg me..

you dont need ref ltr for each proj, jus need to get ref from the employer stating your roles and responsibilities...ys its A$450 ... hurry up time is very short.. u wud also have to get all the documents attested by a notary and also get transit marks sheet from your university...apply for it imm as it takes some time to get..

Rekha


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Prash,
> 
> I can share the docs with you no problem, please private msg me..
> 
> ...



Yeah that is the main factor which is making me tense.. time is running by... Ooh... Do we need to get the mark sheets attested from University? I thought that those document also need to be certified by notary... did you submit the transcripts only?? after getting the transcripts do we still need to get them notarized?? I will PM you my email id.. Thanks for all your help!!!

-Prash


----------



## Karikalan (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the inputs Rekha.
Is it possible for you to help me with the RPL docs? it will really help me in identifying what and how the reports need to be prepared. Comparitively i can prepare mne.

regards,
karikalan


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Yeah that is the main factor which is making me tense.. time is running by... Ooh... Do we need to get the mark sheets attested from University? I thought that those document also need to be certified by notary... did you submit the transcripts only?? after getting the transcripts do we still need to get them notarized?? I will PM you my email id.. Thanks for all your help!!!
> 
> -Prash


nope attestion not required from university, notary is fine and Varun has directed you.

I sent transcripts and also my certificats attested by notary..


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> nope attestion not required from university, notary is fine and Varun has directed you.
> 
> I sent transcripts and also my certificats attested by notary..




Thanks Rekha... Yeah I will get them Notarized then... 

-Prash


----------



## ikriskt (Feb 26, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Thanks Rekha... Yeah I will get them Notarized then...
> 
> -Prash


Hi Prashant/Rekha,

can u guys please send me sample RPL documents as well.
I am also thinking of applying
My Background:
Total IT exp: 7 years (3 years as Software engineer + 4 years as Business Analyst) 
B.Tech- Civil

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ikriskt (Feb 26, 2012)

ikriskt said:


> Hi Prashant/Rekha,
> 
> can u guys please send me sample RPL documents as well.
> I am also thinking of applying
> ...



Do we need to apply for RPL separately or while applying to ACS only, we select RPL option?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ikriskt said:


> Do we need to apply for RPL separately or while applying to ACS only, we select RPL option?


Instead of ACS, you would need to directly apply for RPL assessment, which is equivalent of ACS assessment if your academic and your current work experience do not match..

Hope this answers ur qn...


----------



## ikriskt (Feb 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Instead of ACS, you would need to directly apply for RPL assessment, which is equivalent of ACS assessment if your academic and your current work experience do not match..
> 
> Hope this answers ur qn...


Thanks a lot Rekha!
Can u please send me sample RPL documents so that i can quickly start the procesing becoz i think not much time is left for applying. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ikriskt said:


> Thanks a lot Rekha!
> Can u please send me sample RPL documents so that i can quickly start the procesing becoz i think not much time is left for applying. Thanks in advance!



WC !!

Here is the link to the document, it would be specific to your profession, so to say its case to case RPL which has to be prepared. 

2-4 of RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) form.  

let me know if you need any more info...

Rekha


----------



## ikriskt (Feb 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> WC !!
> 
> Here is the link to the document, it would be specific to your profession, so to say its case to case RPL which has to be prepared.
> 
> ...


I can not click on this link.. is anybody else is able to?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ikriskt said:


> I can not click on this link.. is anybody else is able to?


https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=downloadforms 

here you go again.. if still facing trouble google it up for 2-5 rpl


----------



## ikriskt (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you Rekha for ur quick replies and help.
Good luck for visa process!


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Prash,
> 
> I can share the docs with you no problem, please private msg me..
> 
> ...


Hi rekha Can you send me ur sample RPL docs i can be reached @ sudhakard2010 at gmail dot com.


----------



## tanu (Mar 12, 2012)

hi Rekha
Could you please send me your sample RPL to me @ [email protected].
Thanks 
Subbu


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

tanu said:


> hi Rekha
> Could you please send me your sample RPL to me @ [email protected].
> Thanks
> Subbu


Hi Tanu,

I have fwd my RPL, please make due changes..

ALL THE BEST !!

Rekha


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Need Help..RPL*

Hi Rekha,

I need your help to fill RPL. I have to fill section 2-4 as asked by my case officer. I have already started but not 100% sure what I am writing is correct. Can you send me sample (filled) new RPL form Section 2-4. 

Wating for you email at:

saleem_qazi at hotmail-dot-com 

I will be very thankful to you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I need your help to fill RPL. I have to fill section 2-4 as asked by my case officer. I have already started but not 100% sure what I am writing is correct. Can you send me sample (filled) new RPL form Section 2-4.
> 
> ...



Hi Saleem,

I have uploaded the RPL doc below... as it would be helpful for others too 

One suggestion for Expats planning to use the sample RPL.. my roles and responsibilities are different from yours, so please make due changes as per your role in the projects... as you should be able to substaniate what ever you mention in the RPL.. with ref letters and all... so fill it carefully else lot of time will be wasted in to and fro for more details...

Do let me know if you guyz need any help... after this 

All the Best !!


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

Hi Rekha,

It is a great help. I am very thankful to you.

Best Regards,
Saleem


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> It is a great help. I am very thankful to you.
> 
> ...


Glad to be of help !!!

I got great help from lot of friends on this blog :clap2:, inturn helping some other friends  ... 

Do rush in completing RPL and submit it ASAP, as u might still have time to apply before the rules changes on Jul '12..

ALL THE BEST !!

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Good Newzzzzzz*

Hi Guyz,

Finally I have some good newz to share with you all !!!

Received positive ACS assessment with 8 yrs :whoo:


It has been a very bumpy ride till now... started my ACS in Sept last yr and its almost 7 months after which I got my desired results... thanks to friends on this forum, without help and guidance from this forum I am not sure if I would have got it rite now..:clap2:

My heart felt thanks to Alan and Anji, you both are :angel:

So guyz go ahead and use the RPL I have uploaded here for your RPL assessment, now I can say this with lot of confidence..  GO FOR IT !!


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Rekha,

Congrats!! :clap2:

Regards,

Saleem


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Congrats!! :clap2:
> 
> ...



Thanks !! watz happening with your application ?


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have submitted my RPL and waiting for the result. 

By the way how much time it will take after submitting RPL? 

Hope there will be a good news for me also 

Regards,

Saleem


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> I have submitted my RPL and waiting for the result.
> 
> By the way how much time it will take after submitting RPL?
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed yes you would get positive results.. 

I submitted RPL in Jan, but it was not complete with T&B ... as I missed it... I was then asked to complete it and send it back.. i sent it back last wk of feb, it rched them in first wk of march, I got my results in last wk of mar.. so technically it took almost 13-14 wks for this entire process...  some conession after such a long wait it is worth it all 

Now I am going for IELT's, so when did u exactly submit it or rather they have acknowledge receipt of the same ? have u completed IELT's yet ?


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, infact I sent it yesterday through DHL, hope by tomorrw they will receive it. I did IELTS once but with out any proper prepration and the result was not that is needed I got 7 Speaking , 7 Listening, 6.5 Writing and 6 in Reading. I was just wanted to see where I stand with any prpration. :confused2:

What do you mean by incomplete T&B ? 

Regards,

Saleem


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> Well, infact I sent it yesterday through DHL, hope by tomorrw they will receive it. I did IELTS once but with out any proper prepration and the result was not that is needed I got 7 Speaking , 7 Listening, 6.5 Writing and 6 in Reading. I was just wanted to see where I stand with any prpration. :confused2:
> 
> What do you mean by incomplete T&B ?
> 
> ...


Sorry what I meant was TB3 & TB4 section, I left incomplete..

I think nobody is able to complete IELT's in first attempt... as I got R-7.5, S-8.5,L-7.5 but W-6.5... so I have to take it again... I believe this is the same case with many as this is same response on this forum by lot of expat member... 

hopefully will get 7 in each this time..


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

For me i filled it like below:

TR.TECHNOLOGY RESOURCES X

TR1. Hardware and software fundamentals
TR2. Data and information management

Is it fine? or they may ask for some more details.

Regards,

Saleem


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> For me i filled it like below:
> 
> TR.TECHNOLOGY RESOURCES X
> 
> ...


I dont think they would come back for more details, did u write how you have acquired skills thru experience ? as mentioned in the doc I shared... if yes then ur fine.. they will not ask for more info


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I dont think they would come back for more details, did u write how you have acquired skills thru experience ? as mentioned in the doc I shared... if yes then ur fine.. they will not ask for more info


Yes, I did the same way..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> Yes, I did the same way..


Then thats fine, if your very lucky  u may get it in less then 6wks also.. if all the info is as required by them (in their formats) .. 

I am the best person to know how bad it is to wait  (my wait was 13wks ... not to forget first time 14wks, so technically its 26-27 wks waiting and anxiety), If you have not yet finished ur IELT's I wud suggest get it done at the earliest, so that ur ready to lodge ur DIAC imm after +ive assessment 

ALL BEST !!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bhaskar said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Could you please forward me the documents as well . I am Commerce graduate with 8 years of experience and preparing for the RPL.
> 
> ...


Hi Bhaskar,

Welcome to the forum !!

please read thru this thread you will find the RPL doc uploaded my me, which was fwd to me by Alan .. I have got +ve... Hope it will be help.. 

All the Best !!


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Rekha for your reply. Really appreciated.

Just one more question - What are the other supporting documents you have submitted in ACS . 

Good luck with your visa .


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

bhaskar said:


> Thanks Rekha for your reply. Really appreciated.
> 
> Just one more question - What are the other supporting documents you have submitted in ACS .
> 
> Good luck with your visa .


Thanks Bhaskar,

I would suggest you read this thread completely, as it has got all the details reg docs rite from how and from whom it shud be procured 

you would need to follow the same checklist as ACS skill assessment for RPL too, only addition is RPL as your education and work experience are different (when I say different it means B.A and working in software industry without any formal computer education)

Here is the list : (all of the below docs photo copies only shud be submitted )

completed RPL form
All your adcademics
your passport copy
experience letters (this is lill tricky, as it shud be by HR \ mgr on the company letter heads), if your unable to get from HR or your mgr u got to submit self declaration this has been discussed in detail on the same thread (we all been thru it )
Offer\Releiving letters of all the companies u have worked.

thats about it.. let me know if u have any more doubts (I know for u sure u wud )

Rekha


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Positive ACS Assessment*

Finally, I received positive ACS assessment with 15 yrs.

Thanks Rekha for your great help.


Saleem


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> Finally, I received positive ACS assessment with 15 yrs.
> 
> Thanks Rekha for your great help.
> 
> ...


Congrats !! :clap2:

what next ? have you taken your ielts yet ?

Rekha


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Congrats !! :clap2:
> 
> what next ? have you taken your ielts yet ?
> 
> Rekha


I will write IELTS on 25-May.

Saleem


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> I will write IELTS on 25-May.
> 
> Saleem


Hi Saleem,

I lost IELT's this time by 0.5 in one of the modules, will have to attempt on 12th May again :ballchain:

Rekha


----------



## sqazi1972 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think after skill assessment, IELTS score is the most difficult part :confused2:


In which module you got 6.5? and what about other modules score??

For me, I am afraid of writing and reading 

How did you prepare yourself ??

Regards,

Saleem


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sqazi1972 said:


> I think after skill assessment, IELTS score is the most difficult part :confused2:
> 
> 
> In which module you got 6.5? and what about other modules score??
> ...


yes thats one other difficult step, I got L&R -7 and S-7.5, W-6.5, I did lot of online practice for R&L and followed Ryans blog for writting practice.. but still ..

one gud thing I did is blocked 12th May, so will give test again on 12 hoping to cross this hurdle this tm...:ranger: paying 8k for each try is painful


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

8K? I booked IELTS and it was £125.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

inc said:


> 8K? I booked IELTS and it was £125.


8k in INR , I believe you too have paid the same if converted £125 = INR 8750..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

inc 8k in indian rupees , its more or less the same amount


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

Apologies. Now I understand.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

inc said:


> Apologies. Now I understand.


Hey Inc, why apologies ?

so wen is ur test ? 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> inc 8k in indian rupees , its more or less the same amount


Hey Anji1976,

This days ur not active on the forum, hope all is well ?

Rekha


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

30th June. I get the impression that although English is mother tongue to me that the IELTS is not 'straight-forward'.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

inc said:


> 30th June. I get the impression that although English is mother tongue to me that the IELTS is not 'straight-forward'.


its pretty ok and tricky too.... 

30th Jun, then wud u be going with new rules ?


----------



## inc (Apr 28, 2012)

My RMA said I would need to apply under new rules because of the IELTS date.


----------



## siddy17 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all
I am new to this forum. Can someone please help me with rpl. I am unable to find any attachments. Please send it to siddy17 at gmail dot com 
Thanks


----------

